# Alpine Draw length mods



## Doe Management (Mar 30, 2009)

which bow exactly?


----------



## Doe Management (Mar 30, 2009)

for 09, A is 31"--D is 28" not sure if it is the same from year to year


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

On the Ventura, A=31 and D=28. On the Silverado and Silverado Sabre A=30 and D=27.


----------



## gameaholic (Sep 15, 2021)

Any idea on the Nitrous and F1 Liberator?


----------

